# Color code for BMW Wheels



## jblackburn (Feb 9, 2002)

Hello Everyone,

I was wondering if anyone knows the color code for BMW wheels. I am planning on touching up a scratch with an airbrush. Thanks for the help.

Joe


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

jblackburn said:


> *Hello Everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows the color code for BMW wheels. I am planning on touching up a scratch with an airbrush. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Joe *


I asked about this at my dealership and they told me that there is no official touch-up paint available.

FWIW the Titanium Silver is a pretty close match to the silver on the type 44's. Also, I heard somewhere that Wurth (sp?) wheel paint is a pretty good match also.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: Color code for BMW Wheels*



bren said:


> *
> 
> FWIW the Titanium Silver is a pretty close match to the silver on the type 44's. Also, I heard somewhere that Wurth (sp?) wheel paint is a pretty good match also. *


The silver on the wheels that the Wurth spray matches is called Polaris Silver.


----------



## jblackburn (Feb 9, 2002)

Thanks for the replies... so is the color closer to Ti Silver or Polaris Silver? I don't want to use the Wurth paint because I want to use an airbrush to do the touchup. Anyone know the paint codes for Ti Silver and Polaris silver.

Joe


----------



## Kaisake (Apr 6, 2002)

BMW Paint Codes:

Titanium Silver: 354

Polaris Silver: 057


----------



## racerock (Aug 2, 2006)

Great info here. I'm about to paint a pair of rear staggered wheels.

I have E39 Type 32 Staggered Wheels, and looking to closely match a set of new fronts that have the mirrorplate or whatever it is called.

Bought a pair of new fronts, and not sure that they actually have the mirrortone finish. To me it looks more like a regular silver paint.


----------



## poison009 (Aug 18, 2011)

I know this is a very old thread but does anyone know what is this wheel's colour code? I have to repaint one, and i have no ideea, and they are like new, i don't want to repaint them all for this one.


----------



## backinmotion1 (Jun 13, 2021)

This might be helpful as far as paint codes, could get a shop to mix some up for you.......








Wheel Color Codes


Wheel Color Code Database




hdpaintcode.com


----------



## backinmotion1 (Jun 13, 2021)

Paint Pen Set Suitable for BMW, color number: 144 Rims Silver Metallic + Clear Varnish | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Paint Pen Set Suitable for BMW, color number: 144 Rims Silver Metallic + Clear Varnish at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com












BMW Alloy Wheel Touch Up Paint 144 FELGEN SILVER 30ml Kurb Scratch M-Sport | eBay


Paint: BMW 144 Felgen Silver. 30ml Touch-Up Pot with Built In Brush. 1x 30ml Touch Up bottle with integrated brush. We use high quality paint, not the cheap paint sold by others. You will receive.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------

